# Coffin Shaped Gemstones & Jewelry



## mordaunte (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd like to introduce my coffin shaped gemstone and jewelry line to all of you. I have been affiliated with haunted houses for the past 2 years and have had much success running my vendor booth. Feel free to browse my site for things for yourself or for your haunted edifices! 

www.coffingems.com


----------



## gauravsrf (Jul 17, 2008)

we have a vast range for your collection to add on .

with trendy and reasonable prices . in silver and gold with gemstones .


----------

